# African Clawed Frogs - feeding



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

what do i feed them? would frozen bloodworm be ok? how would i feed it, just put a cube of it in the water?

thanks lol : victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Bloodworm, brine shrimp, feeder fish! are the main foods! and stuff like waxworms! they are scavengers haha!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah exactly as super ted said, bloodworm as a main, worms, brine shrimp. they will bascially go round and eat what ever is on the bottom of their tank. so anything meaty really. i suppose when they are older it could take stuff like smelt, cockle mussel. give it a go


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks!

so do i just drop an 'ice cube' of the frozen bloodworm into the tank? or do i defrost it first?

what feeder fish do you recommend?

hmm...brine shrimp = sea monkeys


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I presume they will be youngsters your getting? I'd highly recomend a specially formulated pellet as the main part of the diet: Click here along with earthworms.
If you use frozen bloodworms to add variety you should defrost them first and dry the worms on a piece of paper towel to remove the liquid, same goes for frozen blackworm & glassworm.
Live or frozen brine shrimp would be a waste of time as it's really too small a particle for the frogs, the freeze dried blocks of it are better but breaks up quickly in the water.
If you want to use the odd feeder fish then avoid goldfish and go for a live bearer.
Strips of lean meats such as heart are good for a bit of variety, as are river shrimps, and mixed seafoods; prawns, squid etc. but again should only be fed occasionally.


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah they would be youngsters, bout 2ish inches.

so do you recommend feeding them just the no.2 pellets, with frozen bloodworm to add variety, and some (frozen?) prawns every now and then?

thanks!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I use reptomin but they tend to float....
Sinking amphibian pellets are good too. My other staple for them is earthworms.


----------



## richickle (Sep 11, 2008)

i have two albino acf's and i feed them either a defrosted block of frozen bloods or a bag of live bloods from the local aquatic centre. if you want to see something really funny get a block of frezze dried tubifex and press it so it sticks to the glass at the front of the tank. the frogs will soon find it and they press their back legs against the glass and spring back from it whilst shaking their heads to get a chunk of the tubifex off the glass!!! they are in a tank with an african butterfly fish and a couple of cichlids so they have started to take cichlid pellets as well but not too many as i've heard it can bloat them. good luck - rich


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

lol haven't they eaten the fish yet XD

haha that sounds so funny, but i have now decided to get fire bellied newts instead lmao - maybe i'll get some acf's in the future!


----------



## richickle (Sep 11, 2008)

learnt that lesson early on when I had danios and shrimps in with them - lol!!! had to choose my fish really carefully so that they were bought at the same size and grow at the same rate as the frogs!!! they all get along really well and if the gouramis go near the frogs, the cichlid chases them off!!! good luck with the newts!!!


----------

